

Tesla Model S Review - Shot With Google Glass - davidppp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lGXrqxy9TI

======
james-skemp
I was thinking about this the other day: whatever happened to all the users
who got Glass? I follow someone on YouTube who was 'granted' one but I never
saw anything from him using it.

On-topic, I rather like this. It wasn't very in-depth, but it'll be
interesting to see if reviews move toward this if Glass picks up, versus
reviewers looking at a camera.

------
Timothee
I was surprised by the UX and UI of the two screens (big screen in the middle
and small one for odometer): it looks pretty bad visually, or at least
seriously lacking inspiration; and the UX doesn't seem good for something you
will need to work with while driving.

